# please god!!!!



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

Tuesday: Periods of snow with areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 16. Blustery, with a east wind between 20 and 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible. 
*toledo forcpayup  :rolleyes*


----------

